# ^^ndstitle-1188^^



## jumpman17 (Sep 15, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1188^^


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 15, 2006)

Ha ha! You didn't finish it! Silly Jumpy. We


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah, I know, stupid enter button posts instead of goes on to the next box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The rest of the info will be up in a few minutes.

*EDIT:* Okay, a little longer. Apparently the file wasn't completey uploaded yet so it showed as half the size it really was, lol.


----------



## loash (Sep 15, 2006)

1024? damn, huge game


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(loash @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> 1024? damn, huge game



Yep, even though it's only about 45 MB zipped which means it could have fit on a 512Mbit cart.
It's 134 MB when unzipped


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 15, 2006)

Easily the best game yet, at least from what I've played. Turning off the Y inverse makes it easier. Using the stylus to play is impossible, it moves way too slow and there's no way to change the inverse shit on it. I don't like games where Up=down and vice versa, it's annoying.

Edit: Forgot to mention the game uses the AB/XY buttons to view.


----------



## Konamix02 (Sep 15, 2006)

Sweet it's a big game and I get to blow up stuff.


----------



## bennyx8903 (Sep 15, 2006)

finally, this game looks awesome!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2006)

Two blank screens for my Supercard SD even with the Patch Cartridge Enabled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bugga.


----------



## Luinwen (Sep 15, 2006)

Can anyone confirm if its playable for the G6 lite?

*Edit - Works under settings -> Safe Mode ON/Trim Rom YES


----------



## bobfrompikecreek (Sep 15, 2006)

So many games to play lately!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2006)

No hang on I got it going. Turn off enble Restart and turn off faster game play and turn on Enable Patch cartridage access. Presto.


----------



## ZildjianKX (Sep 15, 2006)

Works fine on EZ


----------



## ShinaKitsune (Sep 15, 2006)

I suck so bad at this game, but it looks pretty fun. Graphics are pretty good for a DS game reminds me of when played my first mech warrior game heh.


----------



## ferdz_33 (Sep 15, 2006)

got it working with 'faster play game' enabled and 'enable patch cartridge access' on my supercard-minisd but haven't played it yet, just tested to see if its going to run


----------



## joeglens (Sep 15, 2006)

i dont know......... the aiming controls seems kinda sluggish both AB/XY and the stylus


----------



## Rayout (Sep 15, 2006)

Works with just trim rom and enable patch card access.

I'm loving it


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 15, 2006)

Been waiting for this DS game for a long time...hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(bobfrompikecreek @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> So many games to play lately!



True. Hoops, Star Wars, Cooking mama, Mechassault, Harvest moon, Starfox... omg


----------



## cornaljoe (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Easily the best game yet, at least from what I've played. Turning off the Y inverse makes it easier. Using the stylus to play is impossible, it moves way too slow and there's no way to change the inverse shit on it. I don't like games where Up=down and vice versa, it's annoying.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention the game uses the AB/XY buttons to view.



I got inverse set to off and controls set to stylus left.  Makes it alot easier for me: Double tap to jump, move stylus up to look up, etc.


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2006)

guy supercard lite?? anyone?


----------



## tjas (Sep 15, 2006)

damn it dosn't work with max overload... common datel! update the freaking loader


----------



## x_comp (Sep 15, 2006)

Fun game! The full voice acting's a nice touch and the graphics are pretty good for the DS. I don't like how you control the cursor with the XYBA buttons though = /


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 15, 2006)

For all Supercard owners (SD/MiniSd/Lite)

Enable Restart : NO
Trim Rom : Yes
Faster Play Game : Yes

Enable Patch Cartridge Access : Not Needed

Works fine this way


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> For all Supercard owners (SD/MiniSd/Lite)
> 
> Enable Restart : NO
> Trim Rom : Yes
> ...



Cheers dude, always find these very helpful!


----------



## plasmatron (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> For all Supercard owners (SD/MiniSd/Lite)
> 
> Enable Restart : NO
> Trim Rom : Yes
> ...





Cheers m8 !


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(Bruce @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(bobfrompikecreek @ Sep 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > So many games to play lately!
> ...



BUT are any of those games REALLY any good?-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i really REALLY want Final Fantasy NOW!!


----------



## THeLL (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah Nice releases lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder how this will be after Zelda and FF though...


----------



## SaiZou (Sep 15, 2006)

does this work with the m3?


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(SaiZou @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> does this work with the m3?



Works fine.


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 16, 2006)

Seems nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will try after i treid HM


----------



## gbtemp111 (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> Easily the best game yet, at least from what I've played. Turning off the Y inverse makes it easier. Using the stylus to play is impossible, it moves way too slow and there's no way to change the inverse shit on it. I don't like games where Up=down and vice versa, it's annoying.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention the game uses the AB/XY buttons to view.



what, you don't play flight sims\games? i used to prefer inverted controls for most games, but now i prefer normal for all(except flight games).


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 16, 2006)

Up In Flames is damn near impossible. The giant mech kills you in just a few shots and with all of the tanks and other enemies it's tough to get into the hacked mech (once it's hacked). I get raped every time I try.

Need CHEETZ


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(gbtemp111 @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Easily the best game yet, at least from what I've played. Turning off the Y inverse makes it easier. Using the stylus to play is impossible, it moves way too slow and there's no way to change the inverse shit on it. I don't like games where Up=down and vice versa, it's annoying.
> ...



I play flight sims, this isn't a flight sim. Up = up... Flight sims are the only games where Up = Down, because it mimics real life. It's a great game but it's super tough.


----------



## bennyx8903 (Sep 16, 2006)

i think the controls for this game is just fine, pretty good game. 

does this game save automatically?


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(bennyx8903 @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> i think the controls for this game is just fine, pretty good game.
> 
> does this game save automatically?



Yes.


----------



## Hooya (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Easily the best game yet, at least from what I've played. Turning off the Y inverse makes it easier. Using the stylus to play is impossible, it moves way too slow and there's no way to change the inverse shit on it. I don't like games where Up=down and vice versa, it's annoying.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention the game uses the AB/XY buttons to view.




Yeah you can change the inverse controls.  It's right there in the control options.


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Easily the best game yet, at least from what I've played. Turning off the Y inverse makes it easier. Using the stylus to play is impossible, it moves way too slow and there's no way to change the inverse shit on it. I don't like games where Up=down and vice versa, it's annoying.
> ...




I know, I said I turned it off...


----------



## faceless (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(tjas @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> damn it dosn't work with max overload... common datel! update the freaking loader


don't you mean "mushroomb and kingpin'


----------



## TheDuke (Sep 16, 2006)

I found the game a little boring especialy the fights against others mechas (Mechassault 2 : Lone Wolf  on xbox was more fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).For the moment i think than the best mecha ds game is  Chou Shoujuu Mecha MG  (http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=36550)


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(gbtemp111 @ Sep 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 15 2006 said:
> ...



Inverted mimics real life in FPS games as far as I'm concerned.  You tilt your head back to look up, you move your mouse back to look up.  You tilt your head forward to look down, you move your mouse forward to look down.


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(gbtemp111 @ Sep 16 2006 said:
> ...



I think I'm going to vomit.


----------



## kitehimuro (Sep 16, 2006)

Already finished. It was fine and dandy, tho I never played Xbox Mechassault series, only Mechwarriors on PC back in the days.
I didn't have problems with the controls, and if you think about it, a 30-100ton mech shouldn't aim as fast as Samus turns her head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyways, I would be VERY sad if I'd have bought this game, as the story mode was incredibly short and easy. Should've included WiFi or at least some Instant Action mode...


----------



## jlo mein (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(kitehimuro @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> Should've included WiFi or at least some Instant Action mode...



Lack of Instant Action mode is definitely a downer.  I was trying to find it yesterday, but could not.  I was wanting to try out the mech action without getting into the campaign.

This is kinda sad as there will be no easy on the go instant mech action, only the campaign mode, or a friend for multiplayer if you're lucky.


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 16, 2006)

Mechwarrior 2, - Mercenaries, - Ghost Avalache best mechgame(s) ever!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how does this game do against those(that)?


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(kitehimuro @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> Already finished. It was fine and dandy, tho I never played Xbox Mechassault series, only Mechwarriors on PC back in the days.
> I didn't have problems with the controls, and if you think about it, a 30-100ton mech shouldn't aim as fast as Samus turns her head
> 
> 
> ...



How many missions? I can't get past Up In Flames :'(


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> QUOTE(SaiZou @ Sep 15 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > does this work with the m3?
> ...




And how you make it work with the M3? Can you post what you did to make it work?

thanks

DDR


----------



## Metalhead (Sep 17, 2006)

Can I ask where you all download your roms from because the sites I use don't seem to have them yet.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Metalhead @ Sep 17 2006 said:


> Can I ask where you all download your roms from because the sites I use don't seem to have them yet.


We don't provide rom links.


----------



## m_babble (Sep 17, 2006)

This game is awesome.
Got it working on M3 in safe mode.


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 17, 2006)

this is a decent game. blow stuff up lotta fun drivin those mechs! but it really needed WIFI connection to last.
like kitehimuro said, the thing really does aim slowly, but a 100ton mech should

working with supercardSD/superkey patch ON


----------



## Hitto (Sep 18, 2006)

I played about an hour of it, and it's pretty boring so far.
I'm not really impressed by the graphics, but they're not ugly. The voice acting is really neat, and more DS games should have that. The music is forgettable. The gameplay is where it hurts. Getting used to the controls is not too hard, but in some thick situations it really sucks.
There are many many many enemies, the downside is, there are very few variations. Shoot thing until it dies.
Mini-games are an occasional "vacation" you can take during the real deal, that's why it's nice to have them in RPG's or so.
In this game, you hack into machines and computers by playing really, really, really terrible mini-games you have to use your stylus with. Believe me, it won't work with your fingers as in castlevania, for example. You have to catch and drag some symbols that are falling across the screen pretty fast, to the location displayed on the top screen. It's really annoying, especially in a fucking shmup.

Anyway, this isn't worth money to me. I'm not a die-hard fan of mech games, but this is really not going to get more gamers into that genre. "Rent" before you buy.


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Sep 18, 2006)

QUOTE(Metalhead @ Sep 17 2006 said:


> Can I ask where you all download your roms from because the sites I use don't seem to



If you have to ask... you dont belong here...


----------

